# Cự sữa là gì, tại sao lại hút sữa theo cữ?



## trang123 (8/4/21)

Nhiều mẹ sau sinh luôn có nhiều vấn đề đặc biệt là các mẹ mới sinh con lần đầu; các mẹ luôn loay hoay tìm hiểu các khái niệm hay các bệnh sau sinh. Hiểu được điều đó *PumpinPal* đã tổng hợp và chia sẻ cho các mẹ các khái niệm cũng như các phương pháp đơn giản nhất. Hôm nay, *PumpinPal.Vn* sẽ chia sẻ cho bạn 2 vấn đề đó là : *Cữ sữa là gì, tại sao lại hút sữa theo cữ?* Các bạn hãy cùng theo dõi nhé!

*Cữ sữa là gì?*
Cữ sữa dùng để chỉ thời gian lặp lại 1 chu kỳ hút sữa. Dựa vào tập quán bú sữa của trẻ nhỏ và cơ chế sản xuất sữa theo nhu cầu tại chỗ của tuyến sữa mà mẹ sữa sẽ sử dụng công cụ hỗ trợ là máy hút sữa để mô phỏng lại tập quán bú sữa ấy, thông qua đó gửi tín hiệu đến cơ thể rằng lượng sữa con cần đang tăng lên và cơ thể cần tiết ra lượng sữa tăng lên tương ứng.





Cữ sữa là gì, tại sao lại hút sữa theo cữ?​
*Tại sao phải hút sữa theo cữ?*
Khi bé bú mẹ, kích thích từ hành động mút của bé giúp mẹ giải phóng nhiều hormone prolactin giúp cơ thể mẹ sản xuất nhiều sữa hơn. Cơ chế này giúp người mẹ luôn đủ sữa cho con vào cữ bú tiếp theo. Vì thế, nếu càng cho con bú đúng cách thường xuyên thì người mẹ sẽ càng có nhiều prolactin trong máu và càng sản xuất nhiều sữa hơn.





Cữ sữa là gì, tại sao lại hút sữa là gì?​
Hi vọng các thông tin trên mang lại các kiến thức hữu ích cho bạn, chúc các bạn hạnh phúc bên gia đình và người thân.

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Pumpinpal: Hỗ trợ những mẹ tắc tia, giãn chân ti
Fanpage: Mama Bé Mart*

* Hoàng Ngọc Hân - Chuyên Gia Kích Sữa*

*Website: Pumpa – Đồng hành cùng mẹ và bé*

* Pumpilpal – Đồng hành cùng Mẹ và Bé*

*Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_2SwnT0lgjPRMjxZvneklQ*

*Shopee: https://shopee.vn/shop/390053284/*

*Hotline : 0385.956.904*

*CSKH : 0565.943.432*

*Địa chỉ: Số 49 Lê Văn Thiêm, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội*

*#pheuhutsua #pheupumpin #pumpinpal #mayhutsua #phukienhutsua #pheumedela #pheuhutsuasilicon #hoangngochan #kichsua #pumpa*


----------



## Tâm Phan (10/4/21)

E chưa dùng máy hút sữa này bao giờ  Cứ nghĩ lúc nào ngực căng tức thì mình hút sữa cơ.


----------

